# Adventskalender mit JavaScript



## BabsiW (12. Sep 2006)

Habe mir auf dieser Site http://www.web-toolbox.net/webtoolbox/diverses/advent2/kalender.htm den Adventskalender heruntergeladen. Nun will ich ihn aber so umgestalten, dass sich über ein Jahr pro Monat (immer am 24. des Monats) nur ein Kästchen öffnet.

kann mir jemand helfen?
verwnde front page!

 :###

_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 12.09.2006 um 10:26 Uhr editiert.
-Titel angepasst
-verschoben_


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

1. Antwort! (Verwende aussagekräftigere Titel)
2. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du kA von Programmieren hast und dir irgendwo irgendwas runtergeladen hast und da jetzt aber was dran verändert haben möchtest, was du nicht kannst, da du ja wie schon gesagt kA vom programmieren hast?
3. Meine Annahme bestätigt die Tatsache, dass du eine JavaScript Frage in einem Java-Forum stellst ... :roll:


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

ich habe zwar ahnung von html, aber nicht von java, da hast du recht
ich will doch nur hilfe... :?


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Meine Annahme bestätigt die Tatsache, dass du eine JavaScript Frage in einem Java-Forum stellst ... :roll:



Wie gesagt, du bist hier in einem Java-Forum gelandet. Was du benötigst ist Hilfe zu JavaScript. Da besteht ein bedeutender Unterschied. Da sowas öffter vorkommt haben wir ein extra Unterforum für JavaScript (Für Verwirrte (JavaScript)). Ein Mod/Admin wird deinen Beitrag auch früher oder später in diese Kategorie verschieben, aber mach dir nicht zu große Hoffnungen dass dir HIER bei diesem Problem geholfen wird.


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

kannst du mir denn was anderes empfehlen, wo ich vl hilfe bekomme


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

Du kannst bei Google nach einem *JavaScript*-Forum suchen


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

ok danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Sep 2006)

Guck mal hier, da habe ich schon einige Links zusammengetragen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17227


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck mal hier, da habe ich schon einige Links zusammengetragen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17227



danke


----------

